# Digital Ariel



## coryton (Jun 14, 2008)

HI,

Can someone advise on a good digital ariel for my LCD TV in the Motorhome please.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Kevin,
Anything from these people:

http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/

Gerry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Kevin

I seem to be chasing you round the forum today :wink:

The answer is: it depends :? 

We have a Status 530, which is directional and alignable vertically and horizontally. Its performance is markedly better than the 'UFO-type' we had before. However, you're still at the whim of the terrain. Camp in a dip, and you'll get nuffink.

Some people will stick a domestic-type aerial on a pole attached to a rear ladder. Again, works OK, but not always brilliant.

If you're more dependent on it, you might need to look at satellite, which is a whole new nest of vipers, choices being manual, tripod-type for less than a hundred quid (Maplin, Aldi and Lidl sell them), roof-top versions with manual windup (or crankup as they're referred to) for a few hundred quid, or fully automatic beasties which will set you back over a grand to 2 grand. You pays yer money ....

Gerald


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

There is no difference between a digital and analogue aerial but digital signals tend to be weaker at the moment and so a good quality aerial is required.
The other problem is that many camp sites have poor reception as they are away from highly populated areas and they do not put in the required filler stations except by luck.
This is the reason that CC often have TV sockets on the EHU bollards.
So you need a directional aerial (Status 530 or otherwise) and a good quality amplifier. I have found that low cost amplifiers sold for house use work well on analogue but much less well on digital. This seems to be because they introduce noise. The status amplifier works well on both.

If you want good TV anywhere some people rate a sat. system highly. It should certainly be more reliable.


----------

